# Windows 10 auto updated -computer will not boot



## tryshz (Oct 16, 2006)

When my husband shut down his PC today to remove dust, Windows 10 did an automatic update. Once it shut down, and computer cleaned up, we rebooted the machine. It said Windows did not load correctly. We have tried the automatic repair, the go back to previous restore point, to no avail.
This is the first error that came up when the automatic repair ran:
*rstui.exe Application error
The instruction at 0x00007FFE546F6B8C referenced memory at 0x0000000000000008 The memory could not be read.
Click ok to terminate.*

We now have opted to shut down the machine. What on earth do we do? It did the update by itself, and nothing else has been added or installed in the last week to do anything odd. 
ANY help you can offer would be so appreciated! 
It is a Gateway computer - not new and unfortunately since I can't get in, I can't give any more info. It is running Windows 10
Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact model number of that Gateway?
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on it?
What Windows version did it originally come with?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tryshz (Oct 16, 2006)

I am sorry I don't know where to find the model number or serial number. I do not know what SNID means. It originally came with Windows 7.
Here is what I could find out, as after rebooting several times, it booted to Windows, but is glacially slow.
AMD Phenom 9750 Quad core Processor 2.40 GHz
8 gig RAM
64 bit system
running Windows 10 Home 
OS Build 10586.318
If you can tell me how to find the missing info, I'd gladly get it for you!
If you can help at all, it would be SO appreciated!

Thanks
Trish


----------



## tryshz (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok! Managed to download the Belarc Advisor and printed out all the info about the computer. Hopefully now I can answer the questions.
Computer is a Gateway DX-4300
System Serial Number: PTG830X00392800B432700
Is a Desktop
Numbers on sticker on side of computer - under a barcode which is what Gateway says is where the Serial Number (same as above) and SNID - the only other numbers on the sticker: 92800288327
Manufacturer Date July 6, 2009
Above the barcode sticker is a bigger sticker which says:
Windows Vista Home Premium OEMAct
CO.PG201.101
001448-140-480-949

On the other side of the bigger sticker under Proof of License
is a number X14-39682

Wow - didn't realize we've had this computer since Windows Vista!

Hope this answers all the info you needed!
Thanks so much for any help you can give
Trish


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the support site for your gateway computer. Your computer came with Windows 7 64 bit OS:

http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/drivers-downloads

I don't see any drivers available for Windows 10 so I think your computer is not compatible with Windows 10.

If you got an error from downloading Windows 10 from Microsoft updates, then you will need to download it manually for your computer.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## tryshz (Oct 16, 2006)

Now I am confused. The computer has been running Windows 10 since last October. There have been no issues until yesterday when the automatic update was downloaded. If the computer was not compatible with Windows 10 - seems like it would not have upgraded the computer in the first place?
I will check out the links you gave me and see if that gives me some enlightenment.
Thanks for being so patient and helping me out. I do appreciate it.

Trish


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe one of the updates is what is causing the problem. To know which one is kind of hard to tell.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Gateway DX-4300
> Serial Number: PTG830X00392800B432700
> Is a Desktop
> SNID: 92800288327
> ...


*Gateway DX4300 Desktop*
According to its specifications, that model desktop originally came with Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 or Windows Vista Home Basic SP1.
The Certificate-Of-Authenticity(COA) sticker on yours confirms yours came with Windows Vista Home Premium.

I'm not able to get the model number, serial number, or SNID number to input at the Gateway "Drivers & Downloads" site, so I'm not able to confirm anything else at this time.


> after rebooting several times, it booted to Windows, but is glacially slow.
> AMD Phenom 9750 Quad core Processor 2.40 GHz
> 8 gig RAM
> 64 bit system
> ...


That desktop should not be running "glacially slow" with that processor and amount of RAM, so something else is wrong somewhere.

When you say you removed the dust, did you make sure the processor's heat sink/cooling fan unit wasn't clogged with dust?
If the processor is overheating because it can't be kept cool enough, it will throttle down to a slower speed, which in turn will make everything run slower or bog down.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tryshz (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the replies.
Whatever happened to the computer happened immediately after Windows 10 did an update as we were shutting down the machine to remove dust. We do this regularly to prevent problems, and the fan is one of the places we look to keep clean.
It was when we re-booted the machine that all the problems started. I put is to the update.
We are taking it to the shop today - whatever is wrong is beyond our tiny capablilities.
Truly appreciate all your help in giving me what answers you could!

Trish


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Something that you might want to read about that I read a few days ago.

Microsoft rolls out a cumulative update for Windows 10 that might cause your computer to run "abnormally slow"

I don't use Cortana and have its features turned off, so it didn't affect my Windows 10 computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

